# Best supercrack 699



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys I recently returned to racing pigeons and I'm really interested in the supercrack 699 family. I'm looking for a proven hen. if you guys have any available or knows anyone whose done well with this family please let me know and direct me to them. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Braddah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Supercrack*

My friend has a 2015 super crack hen who she won 3 regular YB race 200 miles,
250 miles and 325 and also a futurity race you can email him at 
[email protected] I really don't know how much he would sell bird , I only fly sablons


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Braddah said:


> My friend has a 2015 super crack hen who she won 3 regular YB race 200 miles,
> 250 miles and 325 and also a futurity race you can email him at
> [email protected] I really don't know how much he would sell bird , I only fly sablons


Just wondering why your friends email address matches your PT handle??????


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Good catch?
EricV- Wondering why you are chasing Super Crack 699 blood. Most of what you will be able to find are far removed from the original Super Crack. I think I would chase a good sound family of Janssen based birds if you like the Janssen Bloodline. Double T Lofts would be your best best for the bloodline. You may also try CBS. I love my full Janssen hen. She has established me a great foundation with the Vic Miller Janssen based family.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Keep in mind the feather merchants are going to want premium prices for a pedigree. The alternative is to find reasonable birds from a local guy that wins races. Chances are 99% of what everyone has will eventually be traced back to the Janssen Brothers.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

http://pigeondepot.com/details.cfm?itemnum=14611

I have a couple siblings super birds!!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Not to discount those birds, but 699 is not even on the pedigree. If it is the next generation you are looking at 3 1/8% Super Crack. Back to my point, if you chase the blood of 699 you will probably only get a small amount unless you dish out the big bucks. I was lucky to find a bird that was 100% Janssen Bros. and one generation removed form the loft. Still a long way from their famous birds but at least 100%.


----------



## Braddah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Super crack*

I made this ptt before he made that email


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

EricV where are you located?


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

hillfamilyloft said:


> EricV where are you located?


Hello hill family loft,

I'm located in minnesota. I just purchased a great great grandson of 699 and I'm looking to establish my own birds with this family. He's also a 3 ace middle distance bird as well. Also I just recently bid on a sure bet hen off of Tim skalland. I'm not sure if it's a good deal but if you anything about him please let me know. Here's the link to the birdhttp://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=137041


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

EricV
There is two ways of going about establishing a foundation of birds. You can chase pedigrees and you can chase fanciers. 
1st you can find the best birds you can afford with great pedigrees, breed them together and select from their. This way you know you are getting great bloodlines. The fault I see in this method is that when chasing paper it will take a few years to see how the offspring does and do your selection from here. One thing I find and has found in my club is that guys spend big money on pedigrees and it is hard for them to get rid of a $1000 bird. So he keeps breeding from them and keeps getting marginal results. With this method you have to be willing to take losses and get rid of birds you spent good money on. Only to keep the good ones. Most guys won't do this and will end up, marginal in their club and futurities. 
2nd would be to chase a fancier that wins at the level you want to win at. Find a fancier with a family of birds or a particular bird or pair of birds that win. Find a guy that has done all the selection for you. Purchase a round of late hatches off him. If you read the history of most of the successful fliers in Belg or NL this is how they establish their lofts. They get quality birds from fanciers that win. They do not bank on one pedigreed bird. They are ever evolving getting bird from guys that win and then establish their own family. Many got birds from Janssen or other big name fliers of the day. Many trade around themselves etc. The advantage of this is that you might win right away and the selection has been done for you. The disadvantage is that you won't has a pretty piece of paper you can show your friends.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I founded my family of birds using a bit of both. I found a mentor that did well in pedigrees and one loft races. He gave me 12 birds off his best stock. Stock that had bred winners or top birds in money races. He had purchased the parents from Ganus, one loft auctions, and big name feather merchants. He also purchased birds from Vic Miller and other fliers with families of birds that were highly successful. From here I took those 12 allowed them to choose their own mates and then started selecting my best out of their offspring. In the 12 years I have been breeding, 90% of the offspring has flown. From the results I select which breeders stay and which breeders go. Out of my original 12 8 raised me winners. Now I am breeding from 11 selected pair. 9 have bred me 1st place birds. The other two pair are new breeders that are off these 9 pair. 
They key here is to not bring in any bird to your loft that you do not trust they can be great. Free birds without race results are free birds. Free birds from a fancier that wins with good lineage and race results are a foundation.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Still looking for the 699 blood? I have a grand daughter of 699 Bred by Carlos Avilla and she is a proven breeder for APC loft


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

derrick206 said:


> Still looking for the 699 blood? I have a grand daughter of 699 Bred by Carlos Avilla and she is a proven breeder for APC loft


I sent you a private message


----------

